# 1965 Parisienne



## Redpiston (Apr 7, 2013)

Ive been looking at a 65 Parisienne Custom Sport. Wanted to know if it was worth going for. I know from some reading that the car is built in Canada and also used some Chevy parts. Does this car have any desirability? Anything I need to watch out for?:willy:


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I owned a 65 Parisienne some years back. Nice cars. This model was the equivalent to the American Bonneville. Except for taillights and front grill components most body parts would or should interchange. Engine in my car was a Pontiac built 283 single two barrel, no Chevy parts. Pontiac Beaumont of later years used Chevy engines. From what I hear body parts are getting harder to find.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I like them. If found one I wanted would go for it. I like that not allot down here. So makes them different and nice to look that!!!!!! Got pictures.. Les


----------



## Redpiston (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought it was more comparable to the Grand Prix / Catalina because the interior is similar to a GP. What really peaked my interest was that it is a convertible. The owner sent me some pics but none that show the entire car. I hope to go look at it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

About two weeks ago there was a 65 GP and 65 Catalina on eBay. Not sure if they are still on. The GP on the outside looked different can't recall all the specific differences, Catalina looked similar on the outside but interior was plain. In my opinion the Bonneville is/was the closest. If you are going to see the car first hand take a good look at the frame. I recall these were prone to have major rust problems and replacement frames are far and few between.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me in "Iris Mist". Canadian cars had their differences... some Canadian Colors only, body color cowl (not black), body color trunk (no splatter paint)

I had no idea Pontiac ever built a "Chevy 283 engine" ?? Do they exist in the US??? They did have different valve cover decals, but I still think they were Chevy motors?? You could also get the potent 409 in Canadian built Pontiacs (chevy Motors). They were manufactured on the same Chevrolet assembly lines and often shared a lot of parts.

65-70 Full Size Power Train Tech Forum - Canadian Poncho lots of great info if you are restoring one.

They were in fact available with the 283, 327 and the infamous "409's....app 74 built!! Later years the 427 was available as was the 396. All were Chevy engines.

Also note..... trim parts were specifc to Canadian cars, so better make sure this one has them all, if not?? good luck trying to find them.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

:agree
Purple Haze is correct, Chevy built the 283 and it was used in 65 and 66 by GM Canada's Pontiac division, it was also used for Checker Taxis and Studebakers.


----------



## Redpiston (Apr 7, 2013)

It looks complete from the photos I do have. All I need to do is put some new tires on from what I see at the moment. Maybe some wheels instead of the hubcaps if I were to make it a little more sporty. The car is complete and ready to drive. The engine is a 327 and has Chevy orange engine paint. Here's a couple of photos. Not sure what to think of the chain connected to the engine. That's a new one for me. 

Thanks for the tip on the frame rusting out. I would have looked underneath anyhow, however I might not have been very diligent in looking for rust in the frame. I would have looked more in the floor pans, quarters, and the catwalk between the top and trunk area.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

The chain was for a motor mount failure issue. Some GMs in that era used a small cable as a secondary engine holder, the chain was likely added by someone over the years. Being in a state that borders Canada, I've seen a few of these cars, but don't really remember much about them.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, the chain........... GM had a recall for engine mount breakage and installed Engine Stop Cables. If that chain is tight you will definitely get vibration. I've only seen them on Chevy products.

engine stop lift cable in eBay Motors | eBay

here's a bunch of them!!!


----------



## Redpiston (Apr 7, 2013)

From what I read the Parisienne has Chevy suspension and I believe it is an Impala frame. Add the Chevy motor, it makes sense it would be included in the recall.

Would modern motor mounts solve the issue of the faulty mounts and the need for the chains?


----------

